# Looking for free intraday trading graphs



## KIWIKARLOS (21 February 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know any sites which provide a free intraday trading graph etc for ASX companies ? Also after somewhere which gives information on buyers sellers. Not their personal info or anything but perhapes showing that multiple trades came from the same buyer etc.

Thanks for your help


----------



## doctorj (21 February 2008)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Does anyone know any sites which provide a free intraday trading graph etc for ASX companies ?



Try bigcharts.com (delayed) or Quotetracker which can plug into your online broker for live charting.



KIWIKARLOS said:


> Also after somewhere which gives information on buyers sellers. Not their personal info or anything but perhapes showing that multiple trades came from the same buyer etc.



Broker codes are now delayed for a few days...


----------

